

Taser Inc’s Latest Police Weapon: Tiny Camera and the Cloud - reneherse
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/21/technology/tasers-latest-police-weapon-the-tiny-camera-and-the-cloud.html

======
reneherse
If you're getting blocked by the NY Times pay wall, either reload in a private
browsing instance, clear your cookies, or stop the page loading after the text
loads but before the pay wall pops up.

